
Show HN: Stratusville – Game-Based Learning for Devops - DivisionSol
http://stratusville.com/
======
DivisionSol
Hey everyone,

I recently put together a prototype of a game for teaching devops/backend
server stuff. You navigate through servers and deploy new instances as needed.
Currently it is a set of structured tutorials to get your familiar with the
terminal and JavaScript coding. This prototype is a 4-level tutorial on
navigating through a machine with terminal, sshing into another box, running
JavaScript files ala Node.JS, and using trendy cloud-functions on demand. It
was loads of fun to work on since I have a particular fascination for
educational services that teach odd skills.

Future work includes fleshing out the game engine further, which includes
implementations of SQL/NoSQL-style databases. And a game like this wouldn't be
complete without a world view + branching paths so users can decide which path
they wish to travel (DBA? DevOps? Build Manager?).

Question: Are you interested in seeing a real product out of this? What would
you want it to cover?

